# Noteworthy albums of 2010



## NaYoN (Sep 13, 2010)

It feels like I haven't really discovered anything this year... Anyone wanna share with me albums they liked this year? Any kind of metal will do, from brutal death to Djent or something. Just don't give me generic deathcore.

I'm especially in need of some good death metal.

Ones I liked so far:
Fleshgod Apocalypse - Mafia EP
Within the Ruins - Invade
Veil of Maya - [id]
Levi/Werstler - Avalanche of Worms
Wretched - Beyond the Gate
Keep of Kalessin - Reptilian
Slice the Cake - Cleansed
Volumes - The concept of dreaming

Ones I didn't like:
Periphery - Periphery (meh in general, inconsistent and repetitive)
Blind Guardian - At the Edge of Time (nothing special at all)
As I lay Dying - The Powerless Rise (same as every other aild album)
Decrepit Birth - Polarity (don't like the band's sound)
The Acacia Strain - Wormwood (too chuggy and repetitive)
Son of Aurelius - The Farthest Reaches (no memorable songs except for Facing the Gorgon)
Soulfly - Omen (awful, a massive step down from Dark Ages and Conquer)
Arsis - Starve for the Devil (wtf is this)
Korn - Korn III: Remember who you are (most songs don't have 'the feel')


Stuff that I'm not sure of yet:
The Contortionist - Exoplanet
Fleshwrought - Dementia/Dyslexia
Soilwork - The Panic Broadcast
Stam1na - Viimeinen Atlantis
Destinity - XI Reasons to See
Stigmatized - Whispers of the Dead
Necronomicon - Return of the Witch


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2010)

I can honestly say the only album I'm getting any real enjoyment out of from 2010 is Satan Worshipping Doom by Bongripper. 

Don't get me wrong, I dig Fleshwrought's release, as you mentioned, but nothing in Extreme Metal this year is really getting much play from me. 

All the being said, I haven't really been "hunting" for music like I once have. I still have a handful of 2010 albums I need to give a listen, but I don't expect to be blown away. It is September though, so who knows, something might come along.


----------



## cypher858 (Sep 13, 2010)

winners for me
Within the Ruins - Invade
Veil of Maya - [id]
Levi/Werstler - Avalanche of Worms
Wretched - Beyond the Gate
The Contortionist - Exoplanet
Fleshwrought - Dementia/Dyslexia


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 13, 2010)

I thought about making this exact thread, +rep for you good sir!!

*The Good:*
Fleshgod Apocalypse - Mafia EP
Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Danza III: The Series of Unfortunate Events
Defeated Sanity - Chapters of Repugnance
Veil of Maya - [id]

*The Bad:*
To many to list
*
The Ugly:*
Periphery - Periphery (I was on the fence about this for a long time, since I'm a fan of Bulb's soundclick stuff. I wanted to like it, and did for a day or two, then gave it a break, and went back to it, to discover I don't like it. I still love the individual musicians, but together, on this CD, it just doesn't work.)

*The ones I'm not sure about yet:*
The Acadia Strain - Wormwood (Stuff I like, and stuff I don't like on it. I'm going to give it a couple more listens before I decide.)
The Contortionist - Exoplanet (same as Acadia Strain's reasoning) 


Now, I have a fucking LIST of CD's that came out with year from other genres that I absolutely LOVE, but 2010 hasn't been a good year for metal. Not enough good music, too much bad music, and the deaths of many pioneers in heavy music, plus the news that Adam Darski (Nergal) has leukemia.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 13, 2010)

These are all ones that I love from this year, there are more, but that would mean having a huge post from me, and I'm too lazy to type them out.

Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Soreption - Deterioration of Minds
Mnemic - Sons Of The System
Ihsahn - After
Rob Zombie - Hellbilly Deluxe II
Buckethead - Shadows Between The Sky
Fear Factory - Mechanize
Eluveitie - Everything Remains As It Never Was
Mutiny Within - Mutiny Within
DEP - Option Paralysis
TTDTE - Danza III
Ion Dissonance - Cursed
Veil Of Maya - [id]
Soilwork - The Panic Broadcast


----------



## Cadavuh (Sep 13, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Volumes - The concept of dreaming




Have they actually released it? I cant find it anywhere. The only songs I know are the ones on their myspace.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 13, 2010)

Mnemic - Sons of The System
Fozzy - Chasing The Grail
Fear Factory - Mechanize
Pro-Pain - Absolute Power
Whitechapel - A New Era Of Corruption
System Divide - The Conscious Sedation (haven't heard it all yet but fuck me, these guys are gonna be huge)


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mechanize really brought it back, and [iD] really impressed. I personally loved the periphery cd, but my favorite has to be Polarity. Decrepit Birth are just steps ahead of everyone in the game. Untouchable.


----------



## Default_M (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't actually think of many albums that have come out this year but I'm sure if I saw a list more would come to mind.

Oceansize - Self Preserved While The Bodies Float Up
Periphery
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Circa Survive - Blue Sky Noise


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 13, 2010)

Ihsahn's After was phe-feckin'-nominal in my humble opinion. Can't get enough of it. Came out in January but I'm still listening to it on a weekly basis.

Haven't really got anything that's not been mentioned already. Except Maiden. Final Frontier is more of the same, but it's not like anyone expects Maiden to break the mould. It's bloody good Maiden nonetheless. Better than their previous two albums (_much_ better than A Matter of Life and Death imo), and it's still growing on me.

Oh, and Christopher Lee's Charlemagne. Everyone should listen to it at least once. But probably only once.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Sep 13, 2010)

far and away my favorite is Defeated Sanity - Chapters of Repugnance


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2010)

Fear Factory - Mechanize
Hans Zimmer - Inception OST
Talanas - Reason & Abstract
John Butler Trio - April Uprising
Periphery - Self-titled
Whitechapel - A New Era Of Corruption

Those are my albums of 2010 so far.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 13, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> These are all ones that I love from this year, there are more, but that would mean having a huge post from me, and I'm too lazy to type them out.
> 
> Deftones - Diamond Eyes
> Soreption - Deterioration of Minds
> ...



I really dug Mutiny Within as well. Guitars are so-so and drums get a bit meh, but the vocals rock my socks. Its definitely one of the better debut albums I've heard.


----------



## Mithrandir (Sep 13, 2010)

Deftones - Diamond Eyes 
Mnemic - Sons of The System 
Within the Ruins - Invade 
Korn - Korn III: Remember who you are


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 13, 2010)

Ihsahn's After is probably the best CD of 2010 for me. Incredible album. 
Also 
Korn - III
Exodus - Exhibit B 
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Danzig - Deth Red Sabbaoth. Tommy Victor is awesome!
Burzum - Belus 

Biggest Disappointment for me was Hellbilly Deluxe 2. Huge fan of Rob, massive! but that album was such a let down, listened to it botu 4 times I think and not even all the way through in one go. Such a miss-mash of what seemed to me material that was too poor to make any of his other albums, seems he has lost his interest in music in favour of horror remakes. Compared to original Hellbilly Deluxe which is one my favorite albums ever.


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 13, 2010)

Default_M said:


> I can't actually think of many albums that have come out this year but I'm sure if I saw a list more would come to mind.
> 
> Oceansize - Self Preserved While The Bodies Float Up
> Periphery
> Deftones - Diamond Eyes



the Oceansize album was a disappointment for me. Half of it sounds like it should be on a Mew album. I really was expecting alot more. There are some good tunes on it but it was kind of a let down.

i BOUGHT the Periphery album and i have listened to it...but its really not my thing. I just wanted to support a Forumite.


----------



## ssskai (Sep 13, 2010)

cant say i have heard any new albums this year that have really caught my ear, "mnemic - sons of the system" was immense but already mentioned on here. 

A wild stab in the dark but my own band is releasing an album this year, if you have the time check it out. its a tiny bit djenty, quite a bit orchestrally. its a concept type album with an interwoven sound design story concept.

here is a thread on here about it etc: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/130870-subversion-update-13th-september-2010-concept-track-teaser-video-new-website.html

Should be out in a month or so.

Oh and if you like folk metal, Equilibrium released an album this year, yet to hear it myself though but there last album was really good. Here is a link to it: EQUILIBRIUM - Official Website - Rekreatur


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

danza 3 and deftones-diamond eyes are the only cds that really struck me as awesome \m/


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 13, 2010)

Surprised no-one mentioned Obsidian Conspiracy by Nevermore.

I really like that album.


----------



## Womb-Vision (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't think of many atm but Chapters of Repugnance is heavy as fuck and new Wormed was a mindfuck, although that was an EP.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2010)

Man, I haven't been keeping up with my music. Every great "new" album I can think of turns out to be from 2009. Does Cynic's "Re-traced" count as an album, even though it was a EP/remix?

I'll be picking up Cephalic Carnage's newest one today; judging by the stream of the album, I think it might be my favorite of the year. 


EDIT: Duh, Soilwork's "The Panic Broadcast!" Their best album in years, in my humble opinion.



.


----------



## asphyx123 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thrash Metal had a really good year: 

Annihilator - Annihilator 
Exodus - Exhibit B - The Human
Overkill - Ironbound
Heathen - The Evolution of Chaos

all awesome

apart from that:

Kalmah - 12 gauge

Vanden Plas - The Seraphic Clockwork


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 13, 2010)

Mafia EP is awesome although I prefer Oracles.
I'm waiting on the new Necrophagist album, that will probably be my favorite release of this year.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

gwars new album will be out november 9th


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Sep 13, 2010)

karnivool - sound awake


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 13, 2010)

I somehow for about the Deftones. Add that to the good list. 


And the new Necrophagist should have came out 5 years ago, Lol, so it'll be on my "best of 2005" list.


----------



## MrMcSick (Sep 13, 2010)

I liked

Ihsahn
Barren Earth
Black Sun Aeon
Soilwork
Soreption
Veil of Maya

Sure there are acouple I can't think of still.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2010)

It's already mid September, I highly doubt the new Necrophagist is going to drop this year. I want it to, but I'm done being optimistic about it.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> gwars new album will be out november 9th



Thread over. Music is saved. The world is saved. The only thing that could possibly top this would be a Manowar album.


----------



## MFB (Sep 13, 2010)

Coheed's "Year of the Black Rainbow"
Circa Survive's "Blue Sky Noise"
mc chris "Goes to Hell"
Gogol Bordello "Trans-Continental Hustle"
Gorillaz "Plastic Beach"
Diablo Swing Orchestra "Sing Along Songs for the Damned & Delirious"

There's more but I'm lazy, two real stand outs from that list are really mc chris and Gorillaz


----------



## cheepy91 (Sep 13, 2010)

Periphery-Periphery 
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza- Danza III 
Veil of Maya- [id] 
TesseracT- Concealing Fate 
Within The Ruins- Invade


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2010)

OzoneJunkie said:


> karnivool - sound awake



2009 

I know, because I was going to post it.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 13, 2010)

Veil of Maya - [ID] 
Danza - Danza III
Periphery - Periphery
Tesseract - CF 
Deftones Diamond Eyes
Whitechapel - A New Era of Corruption


----------



## KrewZ (Sep 13, 2010)

Im looking forward to the new ATB album and Cylcamen's first album.

Periphery was the only album I even felt like buying this year so far.


----------



## thefool (Sep 13, 2010)

periphery - s/t
deftones - diamond eyes
tesseract - concealing fate ep
structures - all of the above ep
arcade fire - the suburbs


----------



## -One- (Sep 13, 2010)

_[id]_ - Veil of Maya
_Periphery_ - Periphery
_Mutiny Within - _Mutiny Within
_Nightmare_ - Avenged Sevenfold
_Danza III: The Series Of Unfortunate Events_ - The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza

That said, the new Maiden was a huge letdown for me.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 13, 2010)

fuck this thread... 2010 has been quite the let down for extreme metal

Good:

DS - Chapters
Isahn - after
FGA - Mafia
Soreption - DoM

let downs:

Immolation - Majest & Decay
DB - Polarity
Fleshwrought
+no new gorguts no album
+no no SoP album
Nevermore


----------



## Default_M (Sep 13, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> the Oceansize album was a disappointment for me. Half of it sounds like it should be on a Mew album. I really was expecting alot more. There are some good tunes on it but it was kind of a let down.
> 
> i BOUGHT the Periphery album and i have listened to it...but its really not my thing. I just wanted to support a Forumite.



On first listen I was a little underwhelmed, but now I've listened 5 or 6 times there are some really good songs on there (and a few I'm not that keen on like a Penny's Weight).
Everyone in to Position is still my favourite album of theirs but I can see myself reaching for this every so often with no trouble.

I'm still unsure on that first song though. It's heavy but in a way that doesn't really feel right to me. I can't explain why.

I've already burned myself out on the Periphery album. I've been a fan for as long as Misha has been posting songs online and I've been looking forward to an album for all that time, but as I predicted now it's out I listened to it too many times straight away and now I've had enough for a while. 
Plus no offence to anyone but the constant fanboyisms and comparisons between Misha and God are helping it to grow tiring as well.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *OzoneJunkie* 

 
_karnivool - sound awake_



gunshow86de said:


> 2009
> 
> I know, because I was going to post it.



hmm... yeah, you're right... i didn't get it until 2010, and amazon has it listed as feb 2010... oh well... still best thing i've heard all year... saw them in nyc and allentown pa...


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 13, 2010)

Wretched's album is probably my favorite release of 2010. Atleast so far. I'm waiting for Smashface, Abigail Williams, and the new Beneath the Massacre EP that comes out soon. 
And necrophagist
and the faceless
but those dont have a release date yet 
The Obsidian Conspiracy was pretty good too.
Invade was legit as tits.
[id] was tight too.
new whitechapel was cool till something clicked in my head and now its a let down in some weird way.
Can't think of any other good 2010 Releases though..


----------



## harkonnen8 (Sep 13, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Hans Zimmer - Inception OST





Also
Soreption


----------



## liamh (Sep 13, 2010)

Whitechapel's new one is absolutely awesome.
I could never get into their old stuff apart from a few riffs, but I listen to the new one alot


----------



## Cyntex (Sep 13, 2010)

Veil of Maya ID
TDEP Option Paralysis


----------



## Might-is-Right (Sep 13, 2010)

Aeon - Path of Fire

Strong follow up to their last album, pretty underrated band.


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 13, 2010)

Periphery- Periphery

Structures- All of the Above EP (prob the best "djent" album released this year, only cause Periffs album was all songs I'd heard a million times before but with vocals )

Cyclamen/Haunted Shores split EP

I'm sure if After the Burial get their album out by the end of the year it will go on my list as well.

And I know Cyclamen's Senjyu will be on this list when it comes out in a few weeks


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 13, 2010)

Stuff that got (and still gets) repeated listening:

Orphaned Land: The Neverending Way of ORWarriOR
Enditol: Enditol
OverKill: Ironbound
Exodus: Exhibit B: The Human Condition
Heathen: The Evolution of Chaos
Woe of Tyrants: Threnody
Watain - Lawless Darkness


Will get more spins:
Kamelot: Poetry for the Poisoned
Accept: Blood of the Nations
Boded By Blood: Exiled to Earth

Not bad, but not getting many spins:
Iron Maiden: The Final Frontier
Jon Oliva's Pain: Festival
Fear Factory: Mechanize
Gamma Ray: To The Metal!
Arsis: Starve for the Devil

Haven't aged well/lived up to hype:
Nevermore: The Obsidian Conspiracy
Periphery: Periphery
Triptykon: Eparistera Daimones
Angra: Aqua
Charred Walls of the Damned: S/T (Most disappointing thing of the year, IMO).

Anticipating:
Forbidden: The Omega Wave
Melechesh: The Epigenesis


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 13, 2010)

harkonnen8 said:


> Soreption



Pretty cool band. I don't know if they're a "best of" yet, but it's pretty good.


----------



## zero_end (Sep 13, 2010)

Overkill - Iron Bound FTW 

Loudness - King Of Pain 

Big dissapointments:

Jon Oliva's Pain: Festival
Korn III

Not so shure about Danzig - Deth Red Sabbaoth. I wouldn't call Tommy Victor's playing "awesome" on that one


and finally:

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza- Danza III


----------



## exxecutor (Sep 13, 2010)

My top albums so far: 
Abigor - Time is the Sulphur in the Veins of the Saint
Cloudkicker - ]]][[[
Shining - Blackjazz

Really good: 
Ihsahn - After
Jaga Jazzist - One-Armed Bandit
Meshuggah - Alive
Negur&#259; Bunget - Maiestrit
Pat Metheny - Orchestrion
Periphery - Periphery
Sadist - Season In Silence
Sigh - Scenes from Hell

Pretty good: 
Alcest - Écailles De Lune
Clair Cassis - Clair Cassis
Kathaarsys - Intuition
Kayo Dot - Coyote
Mnemic - Sons Of The System
Negur&#259; Bunget - Vîrstele Pamîntului
Rosetta - A Determinism Of Morality
The Dillinger Escape Plan - Option Paralysis


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 13, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Stuff that got (and still gets) repeated listening:
> 
> Orphaned Land: The Neverending Way of ORWarriOR
> Enditol: Enditol
> ...


 

You sir, know good fucking heavy metal when you hear it 

+1 for the new Kamelot

EDIT: I didn't know Angra had a new album called Aqua? To me, none of their latest efforts have been able to musically top ReBirth and the first few-ish songs off Temple of Shadows. (Kiko <3)

I'm also anticipating the new Absence album that comes out tomorrow


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 13, 2010)

I think you covered everythng with Volumes 

I would suggest Jonnah, although I personally didn't like it much.
My drum teacher is in Soilwork, so of course buy it!!!


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Watain and Valkyrja. Those are pretty interesting. Also, Psycroptic's live album.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 13, 2010)

Chimp Spanner - At the Dream's Edge
Alex Masi - Theory of Everything
St0rk 
Ihsahn - After
Fear Factory - Mechanize
Rhapsody of Fire - Frozen Tears of Angels (if you must throw rocks, aim for my face!)

Sort of enjoyed Nevermore, looking forward to CoF in October, really didn't like Periphery (sorry!) and really, really need to check out some of the albums mentioned above....Veil of Maya, Tony Danza, Ion Dissonance, Whitechapel.....


> Hans Zimmer - Inception OST



Oh, good point!


----------



## MFB (Sep 13, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Rhapsody of Fire - Frozen Tears of Angels (if you must throw rocks, aim for my face!)



WHEN THE FUCK DID THIS COME OUT?!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 13, 2010)

I got it in May, think it might have been out towards the end of April perhaps?


----------



## Double A (Sep 13, 2010)

I notice some have said Nevermore's latest did not "age" well. I had that thing on for about a month after release because Loomis is a maniac. Seriously, it was the only thing I was listening to. I switched off for a few weeks after I finally got sick of it then once again listened to it for about 3 weeks straight. I did take The Blue Marble song out of the playlist and that helps a lot when listening to the album straight through as the two slows songs back to back kill all momentum. But besides that it is easily my album of the year.

Other than that the only albums from this year that I like were, well I was going to say Megadeth and Slayer but they were last year...

So metal had an extremely bad year. Other genres had a great year. Toundra - II is a great album and Red Sparowes also put out a great album.

My disappointment this year was Exodus. That album kind of fell flat with me and I am kind of sick of their vocalist at this point. Though the Ballad of Leonard and Charles is an excellent track.


----------



## beneharris (Sep 13, 2010)

MFB said:


> Coheed's "Year of the Black Rainbow"
> Circa Survive's "Blue Sky Noise"


this for sure 

i can't believe no one has mentioned the ocean (collective)'s heliocentric. definitely the best album out this year if you ask me


----------



## beneharris (Sep 13, 2010)

MFB said:


> WHEN THE FUCK DID THIS COME OUT?!


a couple of months ago!

also, avantasia's new double disk stuff was pretty good


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 13, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> I just wanted to support a Forumite.



 I like Periphery, but when I got the album I listened to it so much that I've since been burnt out on them, but I know me having bought it helped out a forumite, so it's all good.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 14, 2010)

It's been a quiet year so far...

Arsis - Starve for the Devil
Soilwork - The Panic Broadcast

The only two memorable albums I've heard this year.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 14, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> You sir, know good fucking heavy metal when you hear it


 
Thanks!



Mindcrime1204 said:


> EDIT: I didn't know Angra had a new album called Aqua? To me, none of their latest efforts have been able to musically top ReBirth and the first few-ish songs off Temple of Shadows. (Kiko <3)



It came out in Japan at the beginning of the month. Being a Kiko fanboi, I have it. It's, well, about the same as the last one, which I didn't like much. Starts out better - the first two tunes are really cool - but it fades very fast.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 14, 2010)

Double A said:


> I notice some have said Nevermore's latest did not "age" well. I had that thing on for about a month after release because Loomis is a maniac. Seriously, it was the only thing I was listening to. I switched off for a few weeks after I finally got sick of it then once again listened to it for about 3 weeks straight. I did take The Blue Marble song out of the playlist and that helps a lot when listening to the album straight through as the two slows songs back to back kill all momentum. But besides that it is easily my album of the year.



It really didn't hold up well for me - it's very much like EoR, IMO, as it seems like the songs aren't done. Warrel did a lot to dress up riffs that, apart from 3-4 songs, just aren't very interesting. Keep in mind that these guys are one of my favorite bands, too.



Double A said:


> My disappointment this year was Exodus. That album kind of fell flat with me and I am kind of sick of their vocalist at this point. Though the Ballad of Leonard and Charles is an excellent track.



I think this is the only good album they've put out since "Tempo of the Damned". There's actually some really good songwriting, though it could stand to lose a song or two as it's still too long.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 14, 2010)

Periphery set a high standard for themselves with their debut, I loved it.

Whitechapel's album was great, but I'm not sure how I would compare it to This Is Exile. I loved it though.

If Soreption was this year, that album was amazing.



I was very disappointed with Veil of Maya's [id]. A few cool parts, but for the most part it just sounded stale, both musically and production wise. Usually I like Michael Keene's production, but this one fell short. The music was way repetitive, and I feel as if they "redid" song from their debut album hoping no one would notice. "Mowgli" is an expanded "The Uprising" and "Unbreakable" is very similar to "Your world in lies". What makes matters worse, these are really the only two songs I listen to from the album anymore.


That said, it's still Veil of Maya. It's still awesome, just not TCMC awesome.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the Abigail Williams album will be fucking great. So far I'm liking where it's headed. Peripherys album was really good but I got burnt out on it. I really liked the Ihsahn - After album. Also the Beneath The Massacre EP blew me away.


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Sep 14, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Periphery - Periphery (meh in general, *inconsistent and repetitive*)



But you liked [id]? VoM's whole discography is repetitive. I think they have like 4 different songs.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 14, 2010)

LOGfanforever90 said:


> But you liked [id]? VoM's whole discography is repetitive. I think they have like 4 different songs.



Yeah, weird, right? Thing is [id] songs have some kind of flow, some beat. Periphery songs just drone on. Instead of having 25 songs with average 8 minute play time (exaggerating, if you didn't notice), they could have had less songs with more focus. VoM songs are all similar but they at least keep you going. Periphery songs are just a blur.

Also, some might rage at me for saying this, the tone on Periphery's album blows. Yeah, the [id] tone is pretty bad too but it's not bad to the point of making your listens uncomfortable.

I still bought Periphery's album and go to their concerts, (their release show was awesome but their sound was godawful there too, for different reasons).

Perhaps one other factor is that some of the songs on Periphery's record have been out for like 5 years now and they're not new per se.


----------



## Gitte (Sep 14, 2010)

deftones
ion dissonance
periphery
the acacia strain
danza
volumes
and definetily:
a plea for purging

those were the albums that struck the most


----------



## Anthony (Sep 14, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Yeah, weird, right? Thing is [id] songs have some kind of flow, some beat. Periphery songs just drone on. Instead of having 25 songs with average 8 minute play time (exaggerating, if you didn't notice), they could have had less songs with more focus. VoM songs are all similar but they at least keep you going. Periphery songs are just a blur.



I feel the same exact way about ID 

To each their own.


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 14, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Orphaned Land: The Neverending Way of ORWarriOR


Fucking yes  that album is absolutely amazing, and so is the band! recommended for everyone pretty much.


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I can honestly say the only album I'm getting any real enjoyment out of from 2010 is Satan Worshipping Doom by Bongripper.



Fuck yes 

It's been on repeat most of today cause I just can't seem to get into anything else today.


----------



## dumbledore (Sep 14, 2010)

For me it's got to be 
Within The Ruins - Invader
Veil Of Maya - [ID]
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Danza III

Can't put into words how excited I am for Monuments' and Visions' debut releases later on this year. 

There's been far too many bad albums to list! haha


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 16, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Enditol: Enditol
> Watain - Lawless Darkness



+1

Plus Divinity - The Singularity, amazing album.



Gitte said:


> deftones
> ion dissonance



Yes!



ShadyDavey said:


> Chimp Spanner - At the Dream's Edge



Absolutely incredible.

Looking forward to: Monuments album.


----------



## Joose (Sep 16, 2010)

Sevendust - Cold Day Memory (Clint's back!)
Periphery

Many more, but those are the 2 most important to me.


----------



## Sacha (Sep 16, 2010)

So far some of my faves are

Isahn - After
Dillinger - Option Paralysis
Mantric - The Descent
Sevendust - Cold Day Memory
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Heathen - The Evolution of Chaos
Levi / Werstler - Avalanche of Worms
Haken - Aquarius
Sons of Aurelious

Looking forward to James Labrie, Atheist(!) and Tesseract among others


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2010)

...wait...Chimpspanner is out. Oh sh-


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ihsahn-After
Periphery-Periphery
Dark Tranquility-We Are The Void
The Ocean-Heliocentric
Blind Guardian-ATEOT
Nevermore-The Obsidian Conspiracy
Linkin Park-A Thousand Suns (Screw the haters, this album was amazing)
Anathema-Were Here Because Were Here
The Contortionist-Exoplanet
Soilwork-The Panic Broadcast
Coheed And Cambria-YOTBR
Deftones-Diamond Eyes
DEP-Option Paralysis 
Exodus-Exhibit B: The Human Condition
Iron Maiden: The Final Frontier
Fear Factory-Mechanize
The Acacia Strain-Wormwood
Ion Dissonance-Cursed


----------



## ilyti (Dec 1, 2010)

Bumpz. Couple of months have passed, couple of new albums have come out since.

These are the albums I have heard and liked so far:
Star One - Victims of the Modern Age (Arjen always gets pick of the year for me)
James LaBrie - Static Impulse 
Dave Weiner - On Revolute
Yngwie - Relentless (yeah he sure is...)
Seven the Hardway

Have heard and didn't like:
Apocalyptica - 7th Symphony (They were better when they just did Metallica covers)
Charlemagne - By the Sword and Cross (the idea was better than the product)

Haven't heard but will eventually:
Black Country Communion (not a big fan of Joe Bonamassa, but Derek Sherinian is on it so...)
Relocator - Relocator (again, don't know anything about it other than Derek's involved)


----------



## MFB (Dec 1, 2010)

Adding to my previous list :

Powerglove - Saturday Morning Apocalypse
GWAR - Bloody Pit of Horror
Atheist - Jupiter
Jukebox the Ghost - Everything Under the Sun

And even though it's not out yet but I've heard some of the tracks from it and KNOW it will rule : Daft Punk - Tron : Legacy Soundtrack


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 1, 2010)

MFB said:


> And even though it's not out yet but I've heard some of the tracks from it and KNOW it will rule : Daft Punk - Tron : Legacy Soundtrack


 


Some of mine (off the top of my head):

Ihsahn - After
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Kamelot - Poetry for the Poisoned
Galneryus - Resurrection
Exodus - Exhibit B: The Human Condition
Dead Letter Circus - This is the Warning


----------



## Erodrim (Dec 1, 2010)

Journal - Unlorja -> Amazing stuff
Intronaut - Valley Of Smoke
The contorsionist - Exolanet
Enslaved -Axioma ethica odini
Deathspell Omega - Paracletus
Radiance - The Burning Sun
Fleshwrought - Dementia/Dyslexia
Oceansize - Self Preserved While the Bodies Float Up
Deftones - Diamond eyes



2010 was a good year for me


----------



## Sofos (Dec 1, 2010)

Yet to be listed on this thread, that i enjoyed: (out of 4)

*Daniel Lioneye - Vol. II* 
(Gets a little repetitive, but very, very good) 
*deadmau5 - 4x4=12* 
(Same as Daniel Lioneye)
*Cradle of Filth - Darkly, Darkly, Venus Aversa* 
(Best Cradle album since Nymphetamine, and is tied with Nymph as best since Midian)
*Behemoth - Evangelia Heretika* 
(live, i know, but imho worthy of list)
*1349 - Demonoir* 
(Enjoyed it, but too much filler with those instrumental/noise tracks, not enough METAL)
*Willow Wisp - Antihuman Manifesto* 
(Im a whore for Willow Wisp, and have loved every release as much as every other. Perfect band, in my opinion)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 1, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Fear Factory - Mechanize
> Hans Zimmer - Inception OST
> Talanas - Reason & Abstract
> John Butler Trio - April Uprising
> ...


 
Adding to this list:

Tesseract - Concealing Fate EP
Breach The Void - The Monochromatic Era
After The Burial - In Dreams
Divinity - The Singularity
M.A.N - Massive Audio Nerve
Meshuggah - Alive
WorC - When The Day Forms

I'd also like to add Chimp Spanner to that list, but I got the album before he signed to Basick, which I think was late 2009 if I remember? 

I'm looking forward to the new Monuments, Talanas and Nociceptor albums too.


----------



## beefshoes (Dec 1, 2010)

Enslaved- Axioma Ethica Odini (Album Of The Year easily)
Deftones- Diamond Eyes (Close runner up)
Agalloch- Marrow Of The Spirit
Kanye West- My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy 
Sufjan Stephens- The Age Of Adz
Oceansize- Self Preserved While The Bodies Float Up
Cloudkicker- Beacons
Rosetta- The Determinism Of Morality
Tera Melos- Pentagonian Rats
Jonsi- Go
Underoath- Disambiguation
Kid CuDi- Man On The Moon II
The Dillinger Escape Plan- Option Paralysis
The National- High Violet
Meshuggah- Alive DVD
Arcade Fire- The Suburbs
Six Gallery- Breakthroughs In Modern Art
Shining- Black Jazz
Called To Arms- Peril And The Patient
Kylesia- Spiral Shadow
Fear Factory- Mechanize 
Rotting Christ- Aelio



Not in order but these are the standouts.
You would think this is a Periphery forum opposed to a guitar forum......The album was cool for a few weeks but it is not the classic album a lot of you claim it to be. If [id] was longer, it might have made mine. Same with the new After The Burial.


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 1, 2010)

the good:
Attila - Rage (no one seems to like them but damn if this wasn't infectious)
Within the Ruins - Invade
Veil of Maya - [id]
Levi/Werstler - Avalanche of Worms
Volumes - The concept of dreaming
Whitechapel: New Era of corruption
Danza III
Karnivool - Sound awake
The acacia Strain - Wormwood
AILD - The powerless rise
Cyclamen/Haunted shores split (very well done)
The Ocean - Heliocentric ( amazing album)
Cyclamen - Senjyu
Chimp spanner - At the Dreams edge (it's freaking chimp)
Both of cloudkicker's albums

The bad:
Periphery's self Titled ( i liked it at first but the novelty wore off too fast because i realized i had heard the whole album already, pretty much.)
soulfly's new album
Kron's new album
Avenged sevenfold's new album
Haarp's new album. BORING
Tre watson - Lexicon of the human subconscious ( now understand i'm not putting it here to plug it OR to say i hated it, i made it after all. i'm just looking at the new album and feel as though lexicon could have been so much better.)
The ocean - Anthropocentric (all that buildup for what? and heliocentric was so good too... )
Tesseract - Concealing Fate EP ( kept us waiting for that long for something that was honestly subpar/par at best. yeah, that's my opinion. crucify me now. i love tesseract as people, but i guess the band just ain't my thing)


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 1, 2010)

Helloween - 7 Sinners


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay these have all been said but these are my top 5:

*Deftones - Diamond Eyes* is the single best release of 2010 in my opinion.
*Periphery - Periphery INSTRUMENTAL* is really really bad ass. I cannot _STAND_ Spencer Sortello anymore. At first I put up with him, but once I bought the instrumental Cd there is NO REASON to ever go back to the regular one. But the instrumental = 
*Tony Danza - Danza III*
*Beneath The Massacre EP*
*After the Burial - In Dreams*


----------



## Kyo (Dec 2, 2010)

ilyti said:


> Relocator - Relocator (again, don't know anything about it other than Derek's involved)



Looking forward to your thoughts on the album. 


10 releases from 2010 that I have enjoyed:

Ben Folds/Nick Hornby - Lonely Avenue
Dean Watson - Unsettled
Haken - Aquarius
James LaBrie - Static Impulse
Mars Hollow - Mars Hollow
Rob Martino - One Cloud
Spock's Beard - X
Stanley Clarke - Stanley Clarke Band
Tak Matsumoto/Larry Carlton - Take Your Pick
The Reign of Kindo - This Is What Happens


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 2, 2010)

Beneath the Massacre's Maree Noir 

I Am Abomination - to our forefathers

Tides of Man - Dreamhouse


----------



## ry_z (Dec 2, 2010)

(Probably) my ten favorite albums of 2010, in no particular order:
*
Mono* - _Holy Ground: NYC Live with the Wordless Music Orchestra_
*Agnes Obel* - _Philharmonics_
*Pantha du Prince* - _Black Noise_
*Alcest* - _Écailles de lune_
*Jónsi* - _Go_*
Rosetta* - _A Determinism of Morality_
*Agalloch* - _Marrow of the Spirit_
*World's End Girlfriend* - _Seven Idiots_
*Janelle Monáe* - _The ArchAndroid (Suites II and III)_
*Versailles* - _Jubilee -Method of Inheritance-_

 all of these.

I need to listen to *Pan Sonic*'s last album _Gravitoni_ some more, though. It might take a spot. <_<

*Ihsahn* - _After_ gets an honorable mention from me - I like it a lot, but it just didn't hit me in the same way that _angL_ did.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Dec 2, 2010)

ry_z said:


> (
> *Versailles* - _Jubilee -Method of Inheritance-_



This and Chimp's "At The Dream's Edge"

My two favourite album's this year.

Oh and not really an Album but "Concealing Fate" was awesome.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 2, 2010)

My faves of 2010:

Yui - _Holidays in the Sun_
Rhapsody - _The Frozen Tears of Angels_
Blind Guardian - _At the Edge of Time_
Julieta Venegas - _Otra Cosa_
Immolation - _Majesty and Decay_
Hwimory - _Hwimory_
Hell Militia - _Last Station on the Road to Death_
Fear Factory - _Mechanize_
Abe Mao - _Pop_


----------



## Oxygen Hands (Dec 2, 2010)

After about 10 seconds thought, my faves have been After and Valley Of Smoke. Probably loads more if I could be bothered thinking about it.


----------



## Metastasis (Dec 2, 2010)

1.Wormed 
2.Defeated Sanity 
3.Hour Of Penance 
4.Cenotaph 
5.Cease of Breeding 
6.Immolation 
7.Inherit Disease 
8.Decrepit Womb 
9.Arkaik 
10.Leptotrichia 
11.Cephalic Carnage 
12.Human Parasite 
13.Serial Butcher 
14.Vengefull 
15.Pathology


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 2, 2010)

Metastasis said:


> 1.Wormed
> 9.Arkaik
> 14.Vengefull


 
goddamn.... i totally forgot about these ones.... definitely need to add these to my list...

my top 5 so far:

1. DS - Chapters
2. Wormed - Quasineutrality
3. DsO - Paracletus
4. Arkaik - Reflections
5. Soreption - DoM

wish the new anomalous would drop this year.... that would definitely make my top 5...


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 2, 2010)

Justin Beiber - My World 2.0


----------



## Guitarman700 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have to add Oceano-Contaigon. Now, I really dont like deathcore, But this album is really good, I was kind of lukewarm to it at first, but its a grower with some great songs.


----------



## TCOH5246 (Dec 2, 2010)

What I really liked for 2010 was:

VoM - [id]
Within The Ruins - Invade
Wrethed - Beyond The Gate
Conducting From The Grave - Revenants
Arsis - Starve For The Devil
After The Burial - In Dreams

What I didn't like:
For Today - Breaker
Periphery - Periphery

I couldn't bond with any of those albums. I like For Today's other albums but Breaker wasn't anything different besides the spoken word parts. 

Periphery was okay, at best. I saw them live, and they are all good musicians, but other than that, meh. It seems like they can only go up though, so I'm excited for future releases from them.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2010)

Kind of a quiet year for me this year. I think I discovered more old music I love than new music which was released 

Anyway;

*Front Line Assembly - Improved Electronic Device*
Amazing album. The percussion is just getting better and better so far as I'm concerned, they're still amazing.

*KoRn - Korn III*
It's not exactly like it was, but it's enough of a step for me to be happy with it. An interesting step back towards their drier sound of the debut, albeit without Head.

*Mnemic - Sons of The System*
I still don't like it as much as the first couple of albums, but it doesn't change the fact that it's an amazing album.

*Rob Zombie - Hellbilly Deluxe II*
It's nothing new, but fuck it's an awesome album. A step back to the cheese factor






*Unter Null - Moving On*
Fucking amazing blend of Industrial electronics and various other drum'n'bass/electronica oriented styles.

*:Wumpscut: - Siamese Studies*
Yet another solid album from Mr. Ratzinger.



Yeah it's been rather a quiet year. Last year was really excellent, guess lal my favorite bands have a new one in the works for next year


----------



## Bren (Dec 2, 2010)

dont laugh....
My 2 favourite albums of last year were Dragonforce: Twilight Dementia and Iron Maiden: the Final Frontier... 
I'm not really an extreme metal person


----------



## clouds (Dec 2, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Justin Beiber - My World 2.0





Rinoa - An Age Among Them
Devil Sold His Soul - Blessed & Cursed
The Eyes of a Traitor - Breathless


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh shit, somehow I forgot Diamond Eyes  That was a fucking amazing release.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 2, 2010)

Paging through this thread I realize that a lot of bands I like released stuff this year and I didn't even know about it.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 2, 2010)

not enough wormed love in this thread


----------



## Gitte (Dec 2, 2010)

Gitte said:


> deftones
> ion dissonance
> periphery
> the acacia strain
> ...



+ "after the burial" and "your memorial"


----------



## Stroked (Dec 3, 2010)

I know its already been said but Dave Weiners new album is solid gold.

Paul Gilberts Fuzz Universe is great as well


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 3, 2010)

Ahem:

Ozzy Osbourne's Top 10 Metal Picks For 2010! - List Of The Day

Discuss.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 3, 2010)

^ 

/Discussion.


----------



## pineappleman (Dec 3, 2010)

(In descending order of greatness)

*Painted In Exile - Revitalized EP*
This took the cake big time for me. Best album of 2010.

*Haunted Shores/Cyclamen Split EP*
I automatically love anything containing Chris Barretto. Also, the hard copy version of this had THE coolest album art/packaging EVER.

*Periphery - Periphery*
Whoa, surprisingly this album has NOT been getting a lot of love in this thread... Sadly I'm going to have to continue with the trend. Spencer's screams just ruin most of the album for me, and IMO it was a step down tone- and mix-wise from the immediately previous demos. And the electronica elements turned me off a bit. The demos with Chris had a much more dark, ballsy sound, which I loved, whereas the album is all... dreams and memories. 

*Sky Eats Airplane - The Sound of Symmetry EP*
SEA's best release by far. Elliot Coleman NEEDS TO BE THE LEAD SINGER OF THIS BAND.

*TesseracT - Concealing Fate EP*
Just picked this up a month ago when I saw them with Devin Townsend. Great music, but it's inhibited by the amount of generic... "djent-djent" that we've all heard a million times. Dan's vocals are AMAZING.

*The Dillinger Escape Plan - Option Paralysis*
Great album but like all DEP it's 10,000x better live with Greg putting you in a chokehold.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Dec 3, 2010)

TOP 5 of the year for me.

Dawnbringer - Nucleus
Nachtmystium - Black Meddle Pt. II
Ihsahn - After
Mose Giganticus - Gift Horse
James Labrie - Static Impulse


----------



## shadowsea (Dec 3, 2010)

Spent about 30 min Looking through every post in this thread, carefully.

Ive come to the conclusion that, for metal, 2010 has been a very slow year. 

a few metal faves of 2010:

Chimp spanner - At the dreams edge 
Ihsahn - After (fav. metal album of 2010) 
Veil o' Maya - [ID]
Periphery (instrumental)
Radiance - The Burning Sun

Also worth mentioning:
Slice the Cake - Cleansed (great music and the new benchmark for online collab metal projects. Period.)
Soreption (very talented band, good music, but not my cup o tea)

Overall, metal wise, the quantity of amazing albums is quite low. However, the albums that were amazing, were AMAZING. see: Ihsahn - After


----------



## WhiteWalls (Dec 3, 2010)

The new Ihsahn and Orphaned Land are two of the best albums I've ever had the pleasure to listen to, so they are clearly my picks. However i enjoyed a couple more:
Blind Guardian - At The Edge Of Time (nothing particularly new but really well done, amazing orchestral parts)
Alcest - Ecailles De Lune
Raunchy - A Discord Electric (haters gonna hate but I love me some poppy metal)
James Labrie - Static Impulse
Volumes

Didn't really like Periphery, Nevermore, Veil Of Maya, After The Burial and Tesseract...

I hope the new Seventh Wonder album coming out within a few days will make me forget about this bad year  (I love Mercy Falls so much you have no idea)


----------



## liamh (Dec 3, 2010)

Oceansize's Self Preserved While The Bodies Float Up is the best album I've heard which has come out this year, Diamond Eyes follows shortly after


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 3, 2010)

James Labrie - Static Impulse
Dark Tranquillity - We Are the Void
Angra - Aqua
Avantasia - Wicked Symphony and Angel of Babylon
Blind Guardian - At the Edge of Time
Labyrinth - Return to Heaven Denied II
Galneryus - Resurrection
Star One - Victims of the Modern Age

Don't really know what all else came out this year off the top of my head as I've been mostly listening to stuff from 2009 or sooner lately (I agree with shadowsea, it feels like it's been a slow year with more bands touring than putting out new albums). Definitely looking forward to 2011 though with new Nightwish, Wintersun (I *really* fucking hope so), Dream Theater, Children of Bodom, Ensiferum, and Circus Maximus.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 3, 2010)

MFB said:


> Adding to my previous list :
> 
> Powerglove - Saturday Morning Apocalypse
> GWAR - Bloody Pit of Horror
> ...



THANK YOU!!!!!

I was reading through this list and was seeing all this love for ATB, Whitechapel and Periphery, but wasn't seeing anyone mention this band/album. My feelings were:
 

But now I feel:



Yeah my favorites so far were:
Atheist - Jupiter
Fear Factory - Mechanize


and while I'm not 100% sold on it, I also kinda dug whitechapel's new album as well. I think it's great that they're starting to shrug off the deathcore stuff and embrace real death metal more and more. But that's jmo.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 3, 2010)

Radiance - The Burning Sun
Diskreet - Engage the Mechanicality
Fleshgod Apocalypse - Mafia
Venetian Snares - My so called Life

I think that about sums it up, Radiance has been my favorite release of this year.


----------



## The Honorable (Dec 3, 2010)

Conducting From the Grave - Revenants 
The Absence - Enemy Unbound
Nevermore - The Obsidian Conspiracy


----------



## drmosh (Dec 3, 2010)

The new Necrophagist! oh wait...


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 3, 2010)

drmosh said:


> The new Necrophagist! oh wait...


He said 2011.

Which really means end of 2012, I bet he's hoping the world is over before it gets released that tricky bastard!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 3, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> He said 2011.
> 
> Which really means end of 2012, I bet he's hoping the world is over before it gets released that tricky bastard!









........




damn, I'm realizing more and more that that is Muhammad's intention............


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 3, 2010)

rippedflesh89 said:


> not enough wormed love in this thread


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 3, 2010)

*The Departed - The Departed*
A guy I know from a nearby local town, one of the best albums I own I'd have to say. Also, it's FREE The Departed


*Drewsif Stalin - Delusions Of A Greater Future
*Seriously, how awesome was this, Drew's a month older than me, and his musical ability is probably 3 times my own.


*Cyclamen - Senjyu
*It's so different from the usual stuff around, slightly SikTh style riffs, Japanese vocals, it's all great, and Dan Tompkins was on one track, and that was one of the most epic songs I've heard this year.


*Haunted Shores/Cylamen - EP
*Like pineappleman said, anything with Chris is gold. Which is why I hate that he's not part of Haunted Shores anymore, adn the Cyclamen stuff on this EP was really solid.


*Painted In Exile - Revitalised
*Same point of view as Drew's release, there's guys in this band that are younger than 20, and they successfully join together a whole list of styles, and manage to keep the 'core' level acceptable. As much as I'd kind of like to hit the singer, he has pretty darn good vocal control.


*Periphery - Periphery
*When this came out, I was really excited, then a bit disappointed, I never hated Spencer's vocals, but re-listening to all the tracks that got Bulb where he is today, with all this new tone and super flush mix really was weird, I liked the old, super punchy, over the top djent tone, and it was really hard for me to adjust, I still listen to old Bulb stuff more than the album, but if I hadn't have known about Periphery prior to this album, I think it would have been my number one for the year.


*Tre Watson - Death Of A Monarch
*I know, the album's not even _out_ yet, but I've heard quite alot of it, and the guest vocals he has on this really top it off, Tre's stuff is great instrumental, but it really just works with vocals, to think he only started doing this whole thing less than a few years ago.


*Monuments - We Are The Foundation EP
*Fellsilent was awesome, I miss them dearly, and was very saddened we only got 1 album from them, but luckily Monuments (this is no discredit to them) sounds similar, but that's a given. Great EP, can't wait for the first full length.


*Cynic - Re-Traced
*I don't know how anyone could say this feels stale and unimaginative, I loved this EP, Cynic songs work perfectly in a more mellow format, and this EP is just perfect easy listening. hearing Paul's natural voice is quite an experience.


----------



## Fred (Dec 3, 2010)

*TesseracT* - Concealing Fate EP
*Scuba* - Triangulation
*Peter Broderick* - Music for Contemporary Dance
*Pantha du Prince* - Black Noise
*Olan Mill* - Pine
*Holy Fuck* - Latin
*Consecration* - .avi
*Black Swan* - In 8 Movements
*Barn Owl* - The Conjurer

Apart from TesseracT and Consecration, not much recent metal has hit me at all. In other types of music, very difficult to pick a favourite from Black Noise, Pine and Latin, but I'm veering towards Black Noise. Such a great album.

Otherwise, I'm still picking up the pieces from 2009, which was a damned good year for music... Still digging on *Solillaquists of Sound*, *Zak Riles*, *Tim Hecker*, *Parallel Worlds*, *Municipal Waste*, *MF Doom*, *Mastodon*, *Karnivool*, *HORSE the Band*, *Giant Squid*, *Erik Enocksson*, *The Empire Shall Fall*, *Anders Ilar*... Hot damn there was way too much good music last year! Then again, maybe I'll be saying similar stuff about 2010 come Dec. 2011. Not sure about that, though.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh and as a shameless plug, the Psychosis Asylum EP dropped a couple weeks ago. Production could be much better, but the songs themselves are pretty awesome and head-bangable..... 
Click on the reverbnation link to check it out....


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 3, 2010)

Overkill - Ironbound
Exodus - Exhibit B The human condition
Star One - Victims of the modern age
Aspera - Ripples
Grave Digger - The clans will rise again
Kalmah - 12 Gauge
Soilwork - The Panic Broadcast


----------



## Wiz (Dec 4, 2010)

I feel a bit left out. What's been good this year from the sludge / stoner / doom / drone / post-metal point of view?


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 4, 2010)

Demoniac's project (Aftermath or something, something, whatever)  [/shameless plug]


----------



## ry_z (Dec 4, 2010)

Wiz said:


> I feel a bit left out. What's been good this year from the sludge / stoner / doom / drone / post-metal point of view?



*Rosetta* - _A Determinism of Morality_

In the post-metal area. I'm not sure about the rest. Sunn O)))'s most recent album was last year.  I need to look around a bit.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 4, 2010)

Blind Guardian - At The Edge Of Time
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Korn - Korn III (One of the few Korn albums I actually like)
Slash - Slash

And I know this will probably get me flamed,
Nightmare - Avenged Sevenfold
It was actually a really good album, a few songs weren't very good, but a lot of the negativity seems to just be coming from people that are angry that they continued without The Rev.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 16, 2010)

Soilwork - The Panic Broadcast
Sick of it All - Based on a True Story (Brooooooooooooooooootal)
A Day to Remember - What Separates Me From You
After the Burial - In Dreams
Cynic - Re-Traced
Vanisher - The History of Saints
Solution .45 - For Aeons Past
Mnemic - Sons of the System
TesseracT - Concealing Fate
Veil of Maya - [id] (Seems to be a consensus.)
Periphery - Self titled debut long-play record. Periphery!

That's all I can gather up at this moment.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 16, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Some of mine (off the top of my head):
> 
> Ihsahn - After
> Deftones - Diamond Eyes
> ...


 
Some more I remember:

Iron Maiden - The Final Frontier
Intronaut - Valley of Smoke
Abingdon Boys School - Abingdon Road (easily my Album of the year, no idea how I forgot it initially )
Joe Satriani - Black Swans and Wormhole Wizards (yeah it's a very slow burn for this one)
James LaBrie - Static Impulse
Xenoblade - OST


----------



## ry_z (Dec 16, 2010)

My top 10 of the year, in alphabetical order by artist:







*Agalloch* - _Marrow of the Spirit_







*Agnes Obel* - _Philharmonics_







*Alcest* - _Écailles de lune







_*Envy*_ - _Recitation_







_*Jónsi* - _Go_







*Mono* - _Holy Ground: NYC Live with the Wordless Music Orchestra







_*Pantha du Prince* - _Black Noise_







*Rosetta* - _A Determinism of Morality_







*Versailles* - _Jubilee -Method of Inheritance-_







*World's End Girlfriend* - _Seven Idiots

 all of these.
_


----------



## Abiogenesis (Dec 16, 2010)

My favourite albums of this year, in no particular order:

Enditol - Enditol
Pantha Du Prince - Black Noise
Hans Zimmer - Inception OST
Intronaut - Valley Of Smoke
Shining - Blackjazz
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Deathspell Omega - Paracletus
Ion Dissonance - Cursed
Radiance - The Burning Sun


----------



## Satans Smoking Jacket (Dec 16, 2010)

Am a big death metal fan myself. Two releases in particular really got the blood racing this year.

Diocletian - War of all against all
Killer death metal from New Zealand, amazingly dark and heavy atmosphere created on this album. A must listen for fans of old school styled death metal.

Perdition Temple - Edict of the antichrist elect
This is Gene of Angelcorpse / Blasphemic Cruelty / Apocalypse Command
One of my favorite guitar players. The album is just pure Angelcorpse / Morbid Angel as you would expect from Gene but its another killer release from him!

Any other fans of Angelcorpse should look out for the Apocalypse Command album, coming out in January. Its going to be a savage slab of death metal.

Of the more mainstream stuff thats come out, I really enjoyed the new Accept album! Catchy tunes with a heavy / tight as a nuns knickers production!!

Oh and another killer comeback album would be, Atheist - Jupiter. Showing all these new bands how its done! Amazing musicians.

A couple of links for Perdition Temple and Diocletian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXcr2gG-lqo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzCLxsMkzzg


----------



## Hegrekarde (Dec 16, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Ihsahn's After was phe-feckin'-nominal in my humble opinion. Can't get enough of it. Came out in January but I'm still listening to it on a weekly basis.





Megadeth's "Endgame"

Really starting to enjoy The Wretched End's "Ominous" as well.

Don't buy much these days.

{edit: Wretched End is Samoth's new black/thrash project... Yeah, love me some Emperor "spin-off's"}


----------



## WhiteWalls (Dec 17, 2010)

In no particular order:

Orphaned Land - OrwarrioR
Ihsahn - After
Seventh Wonder - The Great Escape
The Damned Things - Ironiclast
James LaBrie - Static Impulse
Pandora's Dawn - Fractures In Existence
Blind Guardian - At The Edge Of Time
Alcest - Ecailles de Lune
As I Lay Dying - The Powerless Rise
Negura Bunget - Vîrstele p&#259;m&#259;ntului

I also liked the new Kamelot, Soilwork, Mnemic and Heaven Shall Burn albums, but I don't really listen to those anymore (unlike the ones above, which are always in my player!)


----------



## Osiris (Dec 17, 2010)

Kalmah newest album SLAYS. 
Blind Guardian, Soilwork, Avantasia, and The Crown's releases were pretty solid too.
The Absence was kind of disappointing imo.
Looking forward to new Devin Townsend, Opeth, COB, Anterior, and Mors Principium Est


----------



## DLG (Dec 17, 2010)

here's my blog on the best metal albums of 2010

The Year in Review: Part 1


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 17, 2010)

Let's see, what did I like this year?

My top 10 (in order):
1) Danger Days - My Chemical Romance
2) Time to Burn - Taking Dawn
3) Habits - Neon Trees
4) We Are the Void - Dark Tranquillity
5) Illuminaudio - Chiodos
6) Year of the Black Rainbow - Coheed and Cambria
7) The Powerless Rise - As I Lay Dying
8) Static Impulse - James Labrie
9) Fever - Bullet For My Valentine
10) The Panic Broadcast - Soilwork

My Bubbling-under Top 10 (in order):
1) Welcome to the Wasteland - Bad City
2) Self-titled - Slash
3) Compass - Jamie Lidell
4) Dark Is the Way, Light Is the Place - Anberlin
5) Self-titled - Mutiny Within
6) Blue Sky Noise - Circa Survive
7) Saint Rose EP - Saint Rose
8) No Decoy EP - Automatic Fire
9) Nightmare - Avenged Sevenfold
10) Secret Handshakes - Tub Ring



Twenty albums I love to death coming out in one year is good enough for me. I strongly urge you to check them all out.


----------



## elrrek (Dec 17, 2010)

10 notable releases from 2010 for me, no order:

Shining - Blackjazz
Triptykon - Eparistera Daimones
Admiral Angry - A FIRE TO BURN DOWN THE WORLD
Westering - Help A Body
Semi0n - Nuclear Attack
Force/Jarboe - The Path
Gruel - Gruel
High On Fire - Snakes For The Divine
The Blood of Heros - The Blood of Heros
Beta Cloud - Lunar Monogrpah


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 17, 2010)

My favorites are:

Atheist - Jupiter
Ihsahn - After
Radiance - The Burning Sun
Melechesh - The Epigenesis


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2010)

beefshoes said:


> Enslaved- Axioma Ethica Odini (Album Of The Year easily)
> Deftones- Diamond Eyes (Close runner up)
> Agalloch- Marrow Of The Spirit
> Kanye West- My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy
> ...



Good shouts, except Mechanize, didn't like that at all.

Aeon - Path of Fire
Hate - Erebos
Melechesh - The Epigenesis

Are all awesome.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Dec 19, 2010)

My favorite release was probably Invade by Within the Ruins. Awesome, awesome guitar playing....

Also really liked these:
After The Burial - In Dreams
Cynic - Re-traced
Levi/Werstler - Avalanche of Worms
The Contortionist - Exoplanet
Enditol - Self-titled
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Cloudkicker - Beacons
Mutiny Within - Self-titled
Allegaeon - Fragments of Form and Function
Soilwork - The Panic Broadcast


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 19, 2010)

Glad to see the cloudkicker love.


----------



## thrashcomics (Dec 20, 2010)

TCOH5246 said:


> Conducting From The Grave - Revenants


eh, ive known these guys for a few years and they can do better



the great stuff has been

kalmah
dark tranquility
the absence


----------



## Soulwomb (Dec 20, 2010)

My Top Ten of 2010

1. Ihsahn - After
2. Enslaved - Axioma Ethica Odini
3. intrOnaut - Valley of Smoke
4. Killing Joke - Absolute Dissent
5. Deftones - Diamond Eyes
6. Cloudkicker - Beacons
7. The Dillinger Escape Plan - Option Paralysis
8. The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Danza III: The Series of Unfortunate Events 
9. Chimp Spanner - At the Dream's Edge
10. Triptykon - Eparistera Daimones


----------



## thrashcomics (Dec 21, 2010)

_*ALBUM OF THE YEAR 2010



UNDOING RUIN BY DARKEST HOUR*_
seriously though. going on 6 years and i rock this disk all day on a regular basis. its amazing from start to finish.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 21, 2010)

thrashcomics said:


> _*ALBUM OF THE YEAR 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 21, 2010)

My top 10 of 2010

10. Keep of Kalessin- Reptilian9. Triptykon- Eparistera Daimones
8. Thulcandra- Fallen Angel's Dominion
7. Death Angel- Relentless Retribution
6. Iron Thrones- The Wretched Sun
5. Decrepit Birth- Polarity
4. Bonded By Blood- Exiled to Earth
3 . Within the Ruins- Invade
2 . Veil of Maya- (id)
1. TesseracT- The Concealing Fate EP

Honorable mentions:
Melechesh
Droids Attack
The Crinn
Nevermore


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah shit! I forgot to mention The Ghost Inside - "Returners". I fuckin' LOOOOOOVED that CD.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Dec 27, 2010)

Abysmalia - Replenish Entirety
Allagaeon - Fragments Of Form And Function
Amogh Symphony - The Quantum Hack Code
Barren Earth - Curse Of The Red River
Castevet - Mounds Of Ash
Cloudkicker - Beacons
Consciousness Removal Project - Do You Ever Think It's The End Of The World?
Cyclamen - Senjyu
Dan Dankmeyer - X
Dan Dankmeyer - Gears
Enditol - Enditol
Envy - Recitation
Enthrope - Tomorrow's Dead Days
God Is An Astronaut - Age Of The Fifth Sun
In Vain - Mantra
Lantlôs - .Neon
Levi, Werstler - Avalance of Worms
Oathean - Oathean
Obsidian - Point Of Infinity
Periphery - Periphery
Radiance - The Burning Sun
Returning We Hear The Larks - Ypres
Rosetta - A Determinism Of Morality
Shirukume - Speaking In Colours
Solipsist - The Human Equation
Starkweather - This sheltering Night
Tesseract - Concealing Fate
The Contortionist - Exoplanet
This Or The Apocalypse - Haunt What's Left
Vit - -
Volumes - The concept of Dreaming


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Dec 27, 2010)

Kanye West - My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy

is the only thing I can really add. All the metal albums have been mentioned.


----------



## tribalfusion (Dec 29, 2010)

I know this is metal-oriented forum but for those interested in some non-metal music with plenty of interesting guitar in 2010, I submit:

Gary Husband (huge guest list including Holdsworth, McLaughlin, Trower, Hackett, Topping)- Dirty & Beautiful

Allan Holdsworth/Alan Pasqua - Blues for Tony

John McLaughlin & the 4th Dimension To the One

Robben Ford & Mike Landau - Renegade Creation

Frank Gambale: Natural Selection

Pat Metheny: Orchestrion

Oregon: In Stride

Dave Liebman (with Vic Juris): Turnaround: The Music of Ornette Coleman

Alex Machecek - 24 Tales

Lee Ritenour - 6 String Theory featuring Mike Stern, Pat Martino, John Scofield, George Benson, Guthrie Govan, Steve Lukather, Joe Bonamassa and Neal Schon among many others

Eric Johnson: Up Close


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Dec 29, 2010)

*Albums Of The Year :*
The Breathing Process - Odyssey (Undead)
Veil Of Maya - Id
Ion Dissonance - Cursed
Danza III
Chimp Spanner - At The Dreams Edge
The Contortionist - Exoplanet
Painted In Exile - Revitalized
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
The Dillinger Escape Plan - Option Paralysis
Periphery - Periphery
Wretched - Beyond The Gate 
Fleshwrought - Dementia/Dyslexia
Decrepit Birth - Polarity

*Honorable Mentions:*
Diskreet - Engage The Mechanicality
Alcest - Écailles de Lunes
Atheist - Jupiter
Cynic - Re-Traced
Cephalic Carnage - Misled By Certainty
Volumes - The Concept Of Dreaming
Tesseract - CF
King Conquer - America's Most Haunted (Crushing)
Whitechapel - A New Era Of Corruption
Wrath And Rapture
The Wrath Of Vesuvius - Portals Through Ophiuchus

*The Bad Ones:*
Arsis - Starve For The Devil
Annotations Of An Autopsy - The Reign Of Darkness
Korn III
After The Burial - In Dreams scream:Why ATB?Why?)

*Expectations of 2011:*
The Faceless
Born Of Osiris
Painted In Exile
The Bridal Procession
Monuments
Scale The Summit
Animals As Leaders
...and motherfuckin' Necrophagist!


----------



## Mexi (Dec 29, 2010)

shpongle - ineffable mysteries from shpongleland

edit: actually i think that came out late '09, still an excellent album. most posters have already mentioned the best metal releases anyways


----------



## Scale The Sandwich (Dec 29, 2010)

_Mutiny Within - Mutiny Within_
_Elitist - Caves_
_Veil Of Maya - [id]_
_After The Burial - In Dreams_
_As I Lay Dying - The Powerless Rise(They are an early influence of mine whom I still enjoy)_
_Falling To Grace - The Era Of Self Retirement_
_A Hero A Fake - Let Oceans Lie_
_Periphery - (Self Titled)_


----------



## MFB (Dec 30, 2010)

The Fall of Troy - In the Unlikely Event Of

Totally forgot about it, but it's awesome


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's my top 10 of this year, with album covers and youtube video samples from each band:

cladinapathy: best of 2010: albums

For those who don't want to click the link, the list is:
10. Tides of Man - Dreamhouse
9. System Divide - The Conscious Sedation
8. Destrage - The King is Fat'n Old
7. Nevermore - The Obsidian Conspiracy
6. Behemoth - Evangelia Heretika
5. Keep of Kalessin - Reptilian
4. Wretched - Beyond the Gate
3. The Contortionist - Exoplanet
2. Veil of Maya - [id]
1. Within the Ruins - Invade


----------



## Tomo009 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I'm not going to do a list of 10 or anything but:

The Awesome:
Atheist: Jupiter (different sound, but a great different sound)
Sodom: In War and Pieces (solid thrash, no more to say)
Exodus: Exhibit B: The Human Condition (finally warming to the new vocalist a little, all round great album)

The Good:
Unleashed: As Yggdrasil Trembles
Dark Tranquility: We Are The Void 
Soilwork: The panic Broadcast (better than their recent efforts)

The Terrible:
Arsis: Starve for the Devil (seriously what? I don't understand how this album can exist.)

The bands that released new albums I was oblivious about and now have to check out:
Daath (they just released an album, another already?)
Hate
Forbidden (I only just found out they reformed)
Flotsam and Jetsam
Death Angel
Kataklysm (no clue how I missed this one)
Grave
Violator
Buckethead (this one either)


I've been oblivious this year clearly, can't believe the amount I've missed. A lot of DVD's this year as well, but I haven't really checked many of them out either.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 30, 2010)

i need to add:
Kylesa - Spiral Shadows


----------



## PostOrganic (Dec 30, 2010)

Aborted - Coronary Reconstruction EP
Misery Index - Heirs to Thievery
System Divide - The Conscious Sedation
Fleshgod Apocalypse - Mafia EP
Hour of Penance - Paradogma
Gadget / Phobia split
Versant - Heartbeats EP
Fuck the Facts - Unnamed EP 
Agrypnie - 16[485]

I liked a bunch of other stuff but these got played the most.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 30, 2010)

Gotta be:

Devin Townsend - Addicted 
Karnivool - sound awake
Tesseract - Concealing fate EP
30 seconds to Mars - This Is War ... Yep. loved it

(some might have been late '09 to be fair but still warrant a mention or 2 IMO)


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 30, 2010)

The How to train your Dragon soundtrack


Probably one of my favorite movie tracks ever


----------



## gstacey1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Some of these have been said before but oh well

The Good (* Are the really good albums imo): 
Angels & Airwaves - Love * ( best album of the year imo)
Attack Attack! - s/t
Attila - Rage
B.o.B. - No Genre and The Adventures of Bobby Ray
Brandon Flowers - Flamingo
Chiodos - Illuminaudio
A Day to Remember - What Seperates Me From You
Emarosa - s/t
Envy On the Coast - LOWCOUNTRY
Isles and Glaciers - The Hearts of Lonely People
Katy Perry - Teenage Dream
Maroon 5 - Hands All Over
Miss May I - Monument
MOD SUN - Health, Wealth, Success, and Happiness
Mumford & Sons - Sigh No More*
Of Mice & Men - s/t*
Periphery - s/t*
Pierce the Veil - Selfish Machines
Sky Eats Airplane - The Sound of Symmetry*
Stick to Your Guns - The Hope Division
Structures - All of the Above
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravanganza - Danza III
Travie McCoy - Lazarus
We Are the In Crowd - Gaurenteed to Disagree

The Dissapointing:
All That Remains - For We Are Many
Eric Clapton - Clapton
Just Like Vinyl - s/t
Tom Petty - MOJO


----------



## Doomcreeper (Dec 30, 2010)

Option Paralysis - Dillinger Escape Plan
Jupiter - Atheist
Mislead by Certainty - Cephalic Carnage
andI just picked up the ep Maree Noire by Beneath the Massacre tonight and it's so fucking good


----------



## jayaintgay (Dec 30, 2010)

did somebody mentioned decripit birth's polarity? damn that was good


----------



## Backlash01 (Dec 30, 2010)

I saw someone else's list in this style, so i thought I'd lift it  thanks


*The Good:
*Allegaeon - Fragments of Form and Function
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Lamb of God - Hourglass (Delux best of and Unreleased tracks)
Sevendust - Cold Day Memory
All that Remains - we are many...
This or the Apocalypse - Haunt what's left
Down - Diary of a Mad Band (two-CD/DVD concert set)
Crowbar - Sever the Wicked Hand (i know it isn't out yet but it was announced in 2010! and because Crowbar doesn't know how to fail, so it will be awesome lol)


*The Bad:*

East of the Wall* - *Ressentiment
Black Anvil - Triumverate
Sweet Cobra - Mercy




*
The Ugly:*
Hail of Bullets - On Divine Winds (single-handedly ther worst and most overrated metal album I've heard since Iron Maiden's Trooper album (no offence to those who like it, but I think it sucked.. alot) I have no idea why this even made a production line.)



*The ones I'm not sure about yet:*
As I Lay Dying - The Powerless Rise
Meshuggah - _Alive_ (CD/DVD concert set)
Shining - Blackjazz


----------



## JamesM (Dec 31, 2010)

Keith Merrow - Awaken the Stone King

First four minutes in, holy fuck is it of note.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Dec 31, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Here's my top 10 of this year, with album covers and youtube video samples from each band:
> 
> cladinapathy: best of 2010: albums
> 
> ...



Invade is probably the best metal album of 2010 as far as I'm concerned. Awesome guitar playing and awesome songs. The only thing that could make them better would be more interesting vocals.... better lyrics and less "brocals" hah


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 31, 2010)

making it JUUUUST IN under the bell.

Keith merrow - Awaken the Stone King.


----------



## amonb (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome thread, gunna be listening to a lot of stuff I haven't heard... The only ones that I have are Periphery, Deftones, Cynic and Tesseract, all of which I enjoyed.


----------



## Crometeef (Jan 1, 2011)

ServerOfAnubis said:


> Expectations of 2011:
> The Faceless
> Born Of Osiris
> Painted In Exile
> ...



i c wat u did thar! 

jokes aside, i think your list sums it up. however, i'd like to add Obscura for 2011.


----------



## LoyK (Jan 1, 2011)

My favourites would be:

Dave Weiner - On revolute
Paul Gilbert - Fuzz universe
Radiance - The burning sun
After the Burial - In dreams
The Absence - Enemy unbound
Nevermore - The obsidian conspiracy
Exodus - Exhibit B
Kalmah - 12 Gauge
Hans Zimmer - Inception OST 
Heaven Shall Burn - Invictus
James Labrie - Static Impulse

and everything I forgot...


----------



## 123 (Jan 1, 2011)

Periphery - Periphery
Ihsahn - After
Cloudkicker - Beacons
Chimp Spanner - At the dreams edge
Borislav Mitic - The absolute
Joe Satriani new album
Veil of Maya - [id]
Contortionist - Exoplanet
Structures - All of the above EP
Brain Drill - Quantum Catastrophe
After the Burial - In dreams 
Iron maiden - Final Frontier


----------



## MarkB (Jan 1, 2011)

Diskreet!!! This band is way too good to be under the radar, seriously, if you like tech death then give their new album a listen. I PROMISE you it won't disappoint!

Here are some of my favorites from their album:

 (retarded intro warning)



Aside from them, I just started hearing some songs from the new Within the Ruins album. WOW was my reaction, they seriously have some of the catchiest and tastiest lead riffs, and their breakdowns are actually interesting.

The Periphery album was great too, but I completely burned myself out on it, the same with Painted in Exile.



Aside from that there was tons of dissapointment. 
-Nevermore; so underwelming 
-Whitechapel; Meh, none of the riffs standout at all for me.
-Veil of Maya; The songs sound like nothing but filler riff strung after filler riff (and filler breakdowns). 
-Dream Theater; So forgettable and uninteresting.
-Ion Dissonance; Just couldn't get into it. 
-No word or trace of a Necrophagist album, not even news! 

more stuff that I'm forgetting but that's all for now.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 2, 2011)

Buckethead - Captain EO's Voyage

I just discovered this gem and it's a very strong contender for my favorite BH album. I need to check out Shadows Between the Sky too.


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2011)

Adding another to the collection : Clutch - Strange Cousins from the West

I've been listening to their S/T and Elephant Riders lately, and then I'll go to this and they have a different sound/feel but it's still totally awesome


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 3, 2011)

Didn't buy many new albums this year, but of what I purchased, these are the ones that I liked the best:
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Periphery- self-titled
As I Lay Dying- The Powerless Rise
Lamb of God - Hourglass deluxe set (with unreleased tracks)
Sevendust - Cold Day Memory
All That Remains - For We Are Many
Alter Bridge- ABIII
Korn- III: Remember Who You Are
The Damned Things- Ironiclast


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 3, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Keith Merrow - Awaken the Stone King
> 
> First four minutes in, holy fuck is it of note.





TreWatson said:


> making it JUUUUST IN under the bell.
> 
> Keith merrow - Awaken the Stone King.



Too bad it came out on 2011.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

^Falsehood. Came out 2010. Promise.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 3, 2011)

I really have a hard time remembering what was released in 2010, or before, but what I do know was awesome in 2010 (as far as heavy music goes):

Intronaut - Valley of Smoke
The Dillinger Escape Plan - Option Paralysis
Terror - Keepers of the Faith
The Contortionist - Exoplanet
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Danza III
After the Burial - In Dreams

Can't remember what else.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 3, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^Falsehood. Came out 2010. Promise.



Is not:

Keith Merrow - Keith's Website for Technical Instrumental Metal Music - Downloads

http://content.bandzoogle.com/users...ts/custom_KeithMerrow/subheader-1993218.png?2


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

Fuck! Well I acquired it in 2010!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 3, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Fuck! Well I acquired it in 2010!



Time travelers...


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

^They're called "Australians."


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry for long offtopic, but how's the album like BTW?


----------



## Variant (Jan 3, 2011)

*I'm usually behind the curve with these things and there's a good handful of albums I really need to take in before making a "best of" list... BUT that'll be done by December 2011 , so here's what's on the top of my brain:*


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

^+1 to all on that list. Especially Cephalic Carnage.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 3, 2011)

I need to listen to the Destrange album. Badly.


----------



## adamcouture (Jan 8, 2011)

My list will be long, and in no special order:

Burning The Masses - Offspring of Time
After The Burial - In Dreams 
Within The Ruins - Invade
The Contortionist - Exoplanet
Veil of Maya - (id)
Whitechapel - A New Era of Corruption
TTDTE: Danza 3
Your Memorial - Atonement
Tesseract - Concealing Fate
Son of Aurelius - The Farthest Reaches
Periphery - Periphery
Sea of Treachery - Welcome To Wonderland
Ion Dissonance - Cursed 
Knights of the Abyss - The Culling Of Wolves
Wretched - Beyond The Gate
Ihsahn - After
Hate - Erebos
The Funeral Pyre - Vultures At Dawn
Fleshwrought - Dementia/Dyslexia
Fear Factory - Mechanize
Envy - Recitation
Dimmu Borgir - Abrahadabra
Decrepit Birth - Polarity
Cloudkicker - Beacons
The Breathing Process - Odyssey (un)Dead
The Acacia Strain - Wormwood


----------

